# Slim fitting snowpants



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

Check out Holden and Sessions outerwear.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2007)

My Sessions aren't too baggy and they're nice and warm... They even come with an avalanche victim finder thingy which works well everywhere there is natural snow. 

The pants I have are Ridgeseries 10/10 the blue plaid ones

-edited for grammatic issue -Tron2501


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

*holden classic*

aight well i ordered the holden classic pants , ill tell you how they are when i get them.


----------

